
European Tech Startups Succeed: An Inside Look - valentynama
European startups emerge on world tech scene everyday, but too many of them fail. Among others, roots for this goes to the very startups founders’ spirit. According to The State of European Tech Report , in Europe, startup founders are from one quarter to half an immigrant, three-quarters of them have a bachelor&#x27;s or master&#x27;s degree, with 7% at PhD level.<p>Only 21% of founders are female, although there are more and more women founding startups and taking C-suite and board level positions. Despite significant progress with diversity initiatives, 84% of founders are White\Caucasian.<p>Most founders are fairly young, with 40% aged between 26-30 years old, 7% are over 40. But in France only, as many as 20% are over 40. Across Europe, despite the prevalence of younger founders, those with more experience often raise more money.<p>Interestingly, typical startup founders often have experience with U.S. companies: Microsoft, Google, and BCG seed the top ten companies founders. Among the European companies, Nokia is the highest-ranked and Rocket Internet is the only Europe grown company that makes the Top 15 globally.<p>Starting Capital Investments: how is funding raised?<p>50% of first-time founders set-up and launch companies with less than $25,000. However, serial successful founders tend to invest much more substantial amounts: 32% of experienced founders are ready to raise and spend more than $500,000 to support a new startup.<p>Women are braver and for the first time, are ready to start, either without any money or less than $25,000. According to the ethnic self-identifying data, 60% of Black&#x2F;African&#x2F;Caribbean started their business with no starting capital or with less than $25,000. If we are looking at the financial sources, we can see that the overwhelming majority of founders use their own savings to launch company.
======
champagneben
> Despite significant progress with diversity initiatives, 84% of founders are
> White\Caucasian.

Europe is much less diverse (if you just count the French and Germans as
European) than America is, so I wonder how well represented minorities are
given this number?

